# Thoughts on the new 2015 Specialized Diverge sport A1 road bike



## ambitionator (16 Sep 2014)

I have just ordered this, just wondered what you guys think? I wanted a bike that that I can mainly use on the road, but wouldn't be scared to go on gravel etc, the roads aren't great near me either!

My first thought was a cyclocross, but after talking to someone in store, he said that a cyclocross would only be so good on the road. The specialized diverge looks better for the road and would also cover me for any gravel or paths I may come across, as it has very slightly bigger tyres etc.

Would I be able to keep up with friends on standard road bikes?

Can anyone comment on this bike at all? Or have any opinions?

Thank you


----------



## Rooster1 (16 Sep 2014)

I like the geometry, paint, details and the look. The price is impressive too.

I wonder what the total weight is in KG.







There's a write up here from June (US site) http://www.bikerumor.com/2014/07/15/all-new-specialized-diverge-gravel-road-bike-takes-back-roads-to-adventure/


----------



## DCLane (16 Sep 2014)

It's basically using the same frame as the Secteur Sport Disc and I believe is replacing the Secteur.

That's what I ride; after 10000+ miles it's fine on the road and yes, OK on gravel, etc. I do club runs/sportives with it and it's even been raced although it's not got the best geometry for that.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (16 Sep 2014)

Barnard01 said:


> I have just ordered this, just wondered what you guys think? I wanted a bike that that I can mainly use on the road, but wouldn't be scared to go on gravel etc, the roads aren't great near me either!
> 
> My first thought was a cyclocross, but after talking to someone in store, he said that a cyclocross would only be so good on the road. *The specialized diverge looks better for the road *and would also cover me for any gravel or paths I may come across, as it has very slightly bigger tyres etc.
> 
> ...



Apart from the road biased chainset (and 50/34 being better for the road is moot anyway) why is it better for the road than a CX bike?


----------



## User269 (16 Sep 2014)

Barnard01 said:


> Would I be able to keep up with friends on standard road bikes


It's not about the bike.


----------



## PK99 (16 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Apart from the road biased chainset (and 50/34 being better for the road is moot anyway) why is it better for the road than a CX bike?



just had a look at the Specialzed site.... the tricross no longer appears, is the diverge the replacement for mainly road but some off road?.... with the AWOL as the robust go anywhere road geometry bike?

EDIT from another forum, that is the case. Tricross is discontinued for 2015


----------



## potsy (16 Sep 2014)

PK99 said:


> just had a look at the Specialzed site.... the tricross no longer appears, is the diverge the replacement for mainly road but some off road?.... with the AWOL as the robust go anywhere road geometry bike?


Apparently it replaces the Tricross and Secteur.


----------



## ambitionator (16 Sep 2014)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Apart from the road biased chainset (and 50/34 being better for the road is moot anyway) why is it better for the road than a CX bike?



The guy in the shop said something about the gear size, getting to a certain speed and skipping gears. Something along those lines


----------

